# Hymer 524 - Battery



## 94377 (May 1, 2005)

Hello all,
I recently imported a Hymer 524 from Germany. I am currently trying a invertor to the van but having difficulty getting at the battery which is located underneath the driver seat....................anyone got any ideas??????????
Thanks
TPS


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi tps12345,

My husband went to check battery in our 584,when we got it secondhand,it is a gel battery and didn't need attention but that seat was so heavy when he lifted he could not hold it and he is no wimp,just a little warning there. 8O .

Yours is same layout as ours, but our's is R.H.D. ,we placed inverter behind drivers seat,it on it's side attached to the end of the sofa low down and is connected to seperate leisure battery under sofa which we recharge when we get home,In this way you will never run short of power,we wildcamp alot.This way you are not trying to runn wires across the van either.


----------



## 94377 (May 1, 2005)

*Hymer 524*

Hymmi thanks for your reply, how long does ur battery last and waht kinda of used does it get. What about if u r away for a long holiday 2 - 3 weeks?
tps


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi again,

I will be honest it was put in mainly to run my hairdryer,so husband has just said it was used everyday for dryer say 7mins,then just general bits charging mobiles etc.After a week the power of the 110 battery hadn't dropped at all.It all depends what you are going to do with it.

If you are out for a long time,we would pull onto a site overnight and get some electric to recharge everything.Hope this helps.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

I have the same model Hymer and I am ashamed to admit that the battery is another mysterious lump that I leave well alone.... having said that, it got under the seat originally so there must be a way of reversing the process - can a dealer help?

Let us know how you get on with an inverter, I generally wildcamp and so far haven't missed mains, but I will be full timing in the summer while I build a house, maybe that would be too much strain on the system?

Gill

PS I see you are from Cork, must visit, not been yet!


----------



## 93786 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I have a Hymer B524 imported from germany, I plug my inverter in to the 12 volt plug in the TV cupboard. The 12 volt socket is a for a a DIN style plug so I had to buy a converter for DIN to the normal cigar lighter style socket. I bought the Din converter from Roadpro they are about £5.99 plus postage. I wouldn't mess with the battery as they are the Gel type and can be easily damaged and very expensive to replace, you can access the battery by unclipping the plastic panel at the front of the seatbase. 

Hope this helps.

Johnnyhymer


----------



## dusty (May 27, 2005)

Hi TPS 12345,
I've got an imported LHD B534 and the leisure battery is very easily accessible to the right hand side of the passenger seat. Even so I do exactly the same as johnyhymer and plug my inverter into the 12v in the TV cupboard using a Din converter from Roadpro.


----------



## 94377 (May 1, 2005)

My invertor is not set up to plug into 12volt supply
its a 2000 wat invertor, will need to connect to the battery


----------



## flamingo (May 1, 2005)

You can see the English version of the manual on:

https://gebrauchte.hymer.ag/Anleitungen/1269361.pdf

Got quite a few pages on the living area battery - this might help.

We have a Hymer Camp 524 import too. Good isn't it !


----------

